# Smore, Jordi and Pups



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm attempting to breed broken into my colony. I had some when I was young but couldn't seem to find any for sale around me (Ohio, USA) this time around. I restarted breeding and keeping mice about a year ago. When I came across this broken doe (Smore) at a pet store while buying food I was very excited and she had to come home with me. I've breed her with my Himalayan buck Jordi and the 6 resulting babies, 2 does, 4 bucks do not have any spots or marks . They are really cute though. I think my next move would be to breed the best buck to the best doe from this litter and then I might start to see some broken babies? Please let me know your thoughts. Thank you!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!


----------

